
Ask HN: Programmers, Does it makes sense to write a tech blog? - hydrolix
I am a freelance programmer. I wonder if it makes sense to promote myself by writing a tech blog. What are your experiences?
======
keva161
I'm a freelance software tester and blog about software testing. I'm building
an audience slowly so I would definitely recommend doing it.

I think people are more receptive to working with you if they can see you know
what you're talking about. [http://kevintuck.co.uk](http://kevintuck.co.uk)

